

DukePad (Build a tablet with a RPi) - timthorn
https://wiki.openjdk.java.net/display/OpenJFX/DukePad

======
smoyer
I was at the JavaOne Technical Keynote for the demonstration and they've
specifically optimized the Raspberry Pi to use the GPU for rendering the 3D
graphics. Since a tablet is graphics intensive, this is why such a low-end
processor seemed so performant ... it just doesn't take that much processor to
handle touch events and tell the GPU what to draw or animate.

P.S. Project Sumatra was announced at last year's JavaOne and allows Java to
run parallelizable code on GPUs.
([https://wiki.openjdk.java.net/display/Sumatra/Main](https://wiki.openjdk.java.net/display/Sumatra/Main))

P.P.S. The coolest interface to their chess server was a chess-playing robot,
also built around a Raspberry Pi and using standard hobby servos. I believe
that project will also be open-sourced.
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYLvTebauwE&feature=youtube_g...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYLvTebauwE&feature=youtube_gdata))

------
Osmium
That calculator icon looks suspiciously like it could be a rip-off of the iOS
7 calculator icon. That said, looks like a wonderful project. I'm always
struggling with the best way to access a headless Raspberry Pi. If something
like this were a little cheaper it'd be great.

The tablet + ethernet port combo is a great idea... Are there any Android
tablets that take high speed ethernet port adapters, making them suitable as
servers?

~~~
ClashTheBunny
My Viewsonic G-Tablet has a 10/100 ethernet port in the dock. It also has
space for a miniPCI card if you want to solder something extra on. Either way,
it can saturate my crappy internet connection.

------
ChikkaChiChi
All I want for December Holiday Celebration Day is a touchscreen that
interfaces to HDMI directly without the need for an external daughterboard.

------
djhworld
How performant is Java on the RPi? I'd like to see some videos of the DukePad
in action

------
atmosx
It's still 367,55 USD and it's too much... Maybe in a couple of years all
these technologies will cost less for us to make something useful out of it.

~~~
timthorn
Too much for what? If you want a top spec tablet, this isn't the project for
you - this is about building something yourself, and to be able to do that at
under $400 is something that was unimaginable a few years back.

~~~
a3n
Yeah, exactly, and you've got the flexibility to build something somewhat
different than what's presented, depending on your needs or interest.

------
a3n
Is Java, or JavaFX "essential" to an operational tablet, or can this table
just run the default Raspbian LXDE?

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
Java is specific only to the interface. A cursory glance at the parts list
shows nothing that wouldn't work on a Raspberry Pi in any other form factor.

------
wiradikusuma
if I'm not mistaken, you need to pay for license to use Java embedded
commercially?

~~~
smoyer
Today you do, but Java9 will expand the idea of the modular JRE and allow you
to tailor what's included. They were pretty clear that the road forward would
see JavaSE and JavaME merge into a single project with different "profiles".

------
chromaton
I'd suggest using polycarbonate for the case instead of acrylic.

